# Had what I consider a rare & unusual experience today.



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Have been busy this past week trying to fence in my 2.5-3 acre marsh as a secondary

foraging area for my herd of goats, as their main pasturage is getting a bit sparse.

Anyway I'd taken a small break and doing something else in the same area, when I

heard a strange sound like something scrambing up a tree nearby; slipping and 

falling.into the water. Initially thought it was just a squirrel, but then realized that I'd 

never seen one out that far from 'dry' land. Didn't have my glasses on and the critter 

was about 135-150 feet away, but as I watched the area, saw a wild mink emerge

from the water and re-attempted his earlier scramble back up the tree and continue

climbing to the top; about 12 feet up. Decided to move closer to investigate further,

as I'd never seen a wild mink out and about at 4:30pm; in broad daylight no less!

As I approached to around 25-30 feet, he got nervous and dove out of the lower 

branches and disappeared into the thick grasses. Knew we had weasels out there, 

as have seen them both alive and dead, but this mink, was a special treat.:dance:


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've never seen a mink on dry land..I've been blessed to see several in the water.Seeing a live mink is something special that most folks never get to see.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I once watched one chasing a couple of young muskrats around


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I've seen them crossing roads near water before. One deer hunting season a gang of ermine entertained me for the entire season laying waste to a gut pile near my stand.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

We caught a female mink early this year in a leghold set for anything trying to get at the pigeons. This is in the city and over a mile to the nearest storm sewer drainage ditch. It was only the second time in almost 50 years.

Martin


----------

